# Ooops! Soap to watery?



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I haven't made liquid soap before but do make bar soap. The process is very similar though. 

When making soap you can use extra oil in the recipe. This is known as super fatting. It causes a couple of things to happen, first it insures that you will not have any lye left over after the sap process and it leaves a bit of extra oil in the soap that isn't converted. If you are super fatting you would want to have as much of that oil that isn't converted to be something like cocoa butter, mango butter or the like for even better moisturizing and skin protection.

The problem will come though when you get a little to heavy on the oil and there is so much that you don't get a good solid set and even worse you wind up with a big oily glob of goo. At that point you are looking to hopefully be able to recover the loss by maybe adding it with another batch that you didn't like, hopefully that didn't fail like the first, in a rebatch. Basically it's like making melt and pour soap or milling is another term for it. Then you are grinding the soap and melting it very slowly in water. There are some very good advantages to milling soap, but can be time consuming.

In the end however, you can dilute the bad batch.

Like I said, I haven't made liquid soap before but have read up on it some. It seems that the process is the same with the exception of the type of lye used which allows the soap to stay liquid.

Watch you calculations close and maybe find yourself or build a spreadsheet to do the calcs for you. Refrain from getting heavy on the oils to much, not that I would know anything about that 

Good Luck!!


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Mabe, could you post your reciepe? It would make it easier to troubleshoot. I'm assuming your using potasium hydroxide in your lye solution. Double check your lye calculations...tell us how much distilled water you used, are there any other liquiod ingredients ie: milk ;etc.

Steve


----------

